# Villagers only giving me clothes?



## xoinu (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm trying the wrapped fruit stack method, and so far villagers ONLY give me clothes. Nothing else.
Is anyone else experiencing this? How can I tell if their friendship level is going up at all if they're only giving me clothes?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 15, 2020)

That's pretty normal until your friendship level with the villager increases.

If you refer to the second graphic (link below - section "Part 1 of 7"), you'll know that friendship level is progressing.





						Ultimate Friendship Handbook
					






					yuexr.github.io
				




I only gift wrapped fruits now, and I've gotten every framed photo from my villagers who have lived on my island for at least a month with this method.


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 15, 2020)

Fruit doesn't usually give you the most points. I tend to get villager photos and better things when I give them expensive items (items that sell for a lot), wrapped fossils (that are assessed and too big to display in their houses), and items/clothing in their preferred colors. Once they start giving out wallpaper/flooring, you know you're close to hitting the level at which you get their photo! I'd switch up and add some other items in there if you want to increase friendship faster. I only give fruit once or twice a week!


----------



## xoinu (Sep 15, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> Fruit doesn't usually give you the most points. I tend to get villager photos and better things when I give them expensive items (items that sell for a lot), wrapped fossils (that are assessed and too big to display in their houses), and items/clothing in their preferred colors. Once they start giving out wallpaper/flooring, you know you're close to hitting the level at which you get their photo! I'd switch up and add some other items in there if you want to increase friendship faster. I only give fruit once or twice a week!


What items would you recommend? All of the videos online say wrapped foreign fruit stacks, and I don't want their houses cluttered with the same pieces of furniture etc.
It seems like Nintendo made it harder to get villager portraits when it was already annoying to begin with *sigh*


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 15, 2020)

xoinu said:


> What items would you recommend? All of the videos online say wrapped foreign fruit stacks, and I don't want their houses cluttered with the same pieces of furniture etc.
> It seems like Nintendo made it harder to get villager portraits when it was already annoying to begin with *sigh*



the last update actually made it easier! For about a month wrapped fruit wouldn’t work at all and the minimum gift value needed to be at least 2500 bells. But that doesn’t help you feel better now. The fruit stack method has the highest chance of getting you a picture, and if you are concerned about keeping the houses original or even semi original, gifting fruit (either through the full inventory method or the wrapped fruit stack method (at least 2 foreign or 3 coconuts). As far as I know and have read,as long as you hit the minimum sell value if 750 bells (with a wrapped gift), the odds do not increase by giving higher priced gifts. Mainly it sounds like you just need a run of luck! It really will happen! Personally, I find it hard to wait until the next day to see if I had success so I do the wrapped fruits in person.You can reset before auto save and try again if you don’t get the gift you want. But it is very tedious.

The guide above is great, but this is also really great information! From @Sharksheep (who also knows pretty much everything there is to know about villager houses).






						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------

